# I Need Your HELP!



## emtbuff (Dec 27, 2005)

Our volley squad needs to do an MCI so I got to talking with the director because I said I would help.  I told him we couldn't do a vechicle collision this year as that is what we have done quite often in the past.  So we were thinking of having a bombing of some sort, shoting, or bioterriost.  I'm leaning towards a bombing or shooting personnaly.  I would like to go all out or as much as possible.  So fire away and thanks


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 27, 2005)

Can you have volunteers from the schools, boy and girl scouts, or some place else help you out as vicitms?

What month will this be done in?

Who will be allowed to play, I mean participate with you?  Fire?  EMS? Police?  Red Cross?

You know I do this for a living right?


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 27, 2005)

Here we have an MVA for the annual training day the school SADD club gets to play too.

But Id like to see us do a Nuke response or tornado or flash flood. I like to keep the scenarios close to what could happen in your area. 

Here we are within range of AR Nuclear 1, tornados, flash floods.

But ya know one thing we HAVENT seen??? a School Bus Rollover- now that would be an interesting scenario.

-CP


----------



## Stevo (Dec 27, 2005)

we did a school bus rollover mci, it was great too, i'd recommend it to any squad(s)


emtbuff, 

i don't know how big a deal you'd like to get into, but perhaps it would behoove you to talk to your district or medical director. Most hospitals we serve, as you may be aware, are required by jacho _(methinks that's it....)_ law to have one annual mci

they may even have a few $$$ to do so

~S~


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 28, 2005)

We did an MCI a couple of years ago, except it wasn't a drill.  The DoH stated it was the best test of their MCI/WMD plan that they had seen.

We had over 35 people present to the two local clinics within two hours of each other.  Every patient had severe N/V and abdominal pain.  Turned out that they had all eaten from the same "roach coach" and the meat in their tacos was spoiled.  Over 30 people with severe food poisoning in a district with approx. 3000 people and 3 ambulances.


----------



## Jon (Dec 28, 2005)

as was said, get with a local hospital... they do have to do a "holy crap" drill every year. My EMT class did a class practical final that was a short school bus (filled with slow children, driven by a nun:unsure: :blush t-boned by a car. There was a fair amount of damage, and we, as a class, did most everything by ourself, with the assistance of 2 rescue companies (some of our class helped with the rescue). and an engine company.

The drill was held in a remote, back parking lot of a hospital, and all patients went to the one ED.


Going back to the original topic - if you do a vehicle crash, do something different - involve a school bus, a tour bus full of COPD'ers going to the casino, etc. Otherwise, I love the idea of a bioterrorism drill or a bombing.

For a chem/bioterrorism drill... best "stunt" to include is that the first patient or 2 go to the ED, and noone know about the _______ leak until the crew is almost to the ED.... the ambulance goes out of service, and the crewmembers and patient ALL get decon'ed by the hospital (all local hospitals here MUST be able to decon patients, and got lots of federal bucks to do it). The first providers are now patients as well... throws some reality in there, and gets the ED involved.


Jon


----------



## MMiz (Dec 28, 2005)

There have been lots of good ones here.  I know you don't want to do the MVA, but I love seeing the schools who do an MVA around SADD.

If I taught at the local high school I'd get the drama and video class involved by creating a big back story that was played via the school's video system in each class, and then have the students go out and watch you go to town on the MVA.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 28, 2005)

I actually did a filmng of the MVA/SADD Mock crash last spring but some dimwit sibling of mine deleted it off the camera before I could get it uploaded for you guys to view - the only bad part is the cam has no sound but its a rush too see ALL 7 smbulances rolling in running L/S to the park and have 3 engines and a rescue truck follow- in short a lovely Christmas display on wheels. :lol: And oh we also use a helo too which is KICK ***!

But should I ever get the chance to film a mock crash again I'll be sure to upload it to share and critique our training days as a group.

-CP


----------



## emtbuff (Dec 28, 2005)

First off what is SADD???

Secoundly  The hospital needs to have a huge drill every other year.  So they are involved.  

The time of the year I'm thinking right after school lets out in May or first part of June.  Then the weather isn't too bad.

I came up with a nice little plan for doing a school bombing.  Having it occur on the stage of the gym.  I need help with wounds to have people sustain.  Ideas???  I also thought to through in a MVA in the parking lot for a couple of people that weren't initially injured but where in a hurry.

Also it will include our local fire, rescue, EMS along with a couple of neighboring communities.  Along with the local hospital. 

We have done multiple MVA with School bus vs van, school bus rolled down a hill by the school with anhydrous ammonia in a truck which was also involved, and we did another anhydrous ammonia truck collission. And We have done multiple other smaller MVA type incidents.  But I figured I would through in a small MVA along with search and rescue, including some high angle.  Or so I am hoping.  I'm visiting with the director later on today so we will see if he likes what I put together or if we want to scrap the first idea and look at something different.


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 28, 2005)

Students Against Drunk Driving


----------



## emtbuff (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks make since...

don't think that is a group in our school.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 28, 2005)

I thought most High Schools and Junior Highs had a SADD club. Its a "prep's" club here, where if your in SADD your "cool" although I was once a member of SADD and had a bout with alcoholism. *zoinks!*

-CP


----------



## Jon (Dec 29, 2005)

Our school re-started SADD in 1999, after a moron who had graduated the year before rolled his dad's 1950's bucket truck that he hotwired and stole while mom and dad were vacationing out of town.

Oh, yeah, the BAC of "what was left" was 0.3%+

He had his license revoked already, and was in treatment for drug and alcohol abuse. The school administration, rather than saying "Bummer, but this is why you shouldn't drink and drive" said "Oh, he was a great kid, he had some problems with drugs and alcohol, but he was getting better...." SADD took the same line.

I saw some of the accident pictures, and know many of the responders. This was the year before I got involved in the firehouse.

So I don't like SADD, really.


However, I like the idea. it might have to be done in July, and depends on the waxing/reconditioning of the gym floors...

Jon


----------



## emtbuff (Dec 29, 2005)

Well I talked with the director he liked my idea.  We are placing the device under a set of bleachers, the director also wants to have a 2nd dary devices to wipe out a few fire/ems responders.  So i'm not sure how that will happen yet but thats minor to figure out.  We are also planning on a small scale accident out side of the school.

I'm trying to come up with injuries this is what I have so far so please add other injuries that might occur with a bombing or take out injuries that wouldn't happen very easily:
DOAs, fractured; legs, arms and so forth, lacerations, penetrating injuries, burns, inhalations burns, bruises, flailed chest?, head aches, neck and back pains, any others....

for the vehicle collisions i'm planing on the car that gets t-boned the driver will have severe injuries of fx femur, arm, neck and back pain, semi consious, passenger minor injuries from bombing,  the other car is someone who has minor injuries also.  

If you have anyother ideas they would be greatly appreciated.  

Our director also wants to have the beuticians of the town come and help us with moulaging.. good or bad?


----------



## Jon (Dec 29, 2005)

emtbuff said:
			
		

> Well I talked with the director he liked my idea.  We are placing the device under a set of bleachers, the director also wants to have a 2nd dary devices to wipe out a few fire/ems responders.  So i'm not sure how that will happen yet but thats minor to figure out.  We are also planning on a small scale accident out side of the school.
> 
> I'm trying to come up with injuries this is what I have so far so please add other injuries that might occur with a bombing or take out injuries that wouldn't happen very easily:
> DOAs, fractured; legs, arms and so forth, lacerations, penetrating injuries, burns, inhalations burns, bruises, flailed chest?, head aches, neck and back pains, any others....
> ...


Sounds good.

What sort of bomb?

Make it a dirty bomb or bioterrorism device - involve hazmat and "oh-crap" squads from everywhere.

As for the secondary device... take the first in units, and "kill" 2 ambualnces and a fire truck .. the 2nd or 3rd vehicles in... not the first.

Jon


----------



## emtbuff (Dec 29, 2005)

We had thought about dirty bombs but weren't for sure if we wanted to do that or if we just wanted to do a generaic bomb.  I'll keep it in mind though.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 29, 2005)

do ya'll even know how to make a bomb?? (and Im sure NSA is looking here now that we mentioned school and bomb in the same thread - pulls odnw pants gives NSA and Bush full moon).......

-CP


----------



## Jon (Dec 30, 2005)

It is simple, really - a couple of road flares, an alarm clock, and some wire..... acutally looks realistic enough to make someone crap their pants!


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 30, 2005)

CaptainPanic said:
			
		

> do ya'll even know how to make a bomb?? (and Im sure NSA is looking here now that we mentioned school and bomb in the same thread - pulls odnw pants gives NSA and Bush full moon).......
> 
> -CP


A bomb doesn't need to be made nor explode for the drill to take place.


----------



## emtbuff (Dec 30, 2005)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> A bomb doesn't need to be made nor explode for the drill to take place.


 
yep your right.  I was thinking of using just a cardboard box with something wrapped around the out side.  Chimpie check your PM I sent you one.  Thanks for all the help guys it has helped alot!!


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 30, 2005)

Like chimpie said, it doesn't have to go off...our county EMD has been thinking of doing a HAZMAT drill similar to what happened in Graniteville,SC January of this year...a train plowed into a parked train and ruptured 2 cars full of chlorine gas- killed 9, injured 250+, evacutated 5500+ for weeks...obviously we wouldnt leak chlorine gas out to have a drill, so simulate it with a smoke machine was our response...so make is a realistic as you can without making the real thing-though I hear there a some sites on the web with directions on how to make a bomb-wish the FBI would go round these people up, but hey, gotta love the 1st amendment...


----------

